# Very Nice Male GSD- D'Jack vh Berghuis



## Jeff Wright (Mar 10, 2011)

Joanne Fleming Plumb was in Texas for a seminar and I saw a very nice male she had recently imported from Belgium to use as a stud dog.
Djack vd Berghuis.
Many time Sch3 and bred several times in Belgium.
Very strong in the blind,clear headed, social but not over friendly.
Nice head and very nice pigment.
I think he is one of the better males available here.


----------

